# I'm missin my East Coast Twin



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 19, 2012)

Anybody know how BT's doing, or have his phone number so I can call him?  I've called him once, but lost his number.

I find that I'm still worrying about him and his family.

BT, whatever you're doing, I hope you're doing well my brother.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

